# Luggage that Fits model 3 Lowe Trunk Compartment



## MonroeMatt (Jun 8, 2017)

Has anyone found luggage that is made to fit the the lower compartment of the model 3 trunk?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't know about the lower compartment, but you might check out this thread and brand - https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/custom-luggage-frunk-and-trunk.7184/post-109831. @littlD may have some insight.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MonroeMatt said:


> Has anyone found luggage that is made to fit the the lower compartment of the model 3 trunk?


@CNCT Coolers has designed a cooler specifically to fit the lower trunk compartment.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/m3-premium-hard-cooler.16326/


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

GDN said:


> I don't know about the lower compartment, but you might check out this thread and brand - https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/custom-luggage-frunk-and-trunk.7184/post-109831. @littlD may have some insight.


Sorry for the delay in responding.

I have the Oscar and Hamish Trunk luggage and love them. Very robust zippers and fabric, very durable.
https://oscarandhamish.com/collecti...nk-new-version-2-0-rear-lower-storage-bag-set

Sadly, they are currently sold out.

Reach out to Julian @OH_oscarhamish on Twitter and see if they'll have new ones available soon.

I'd share my referral code, but we don't do things like that on the forum. DM me on Twitter (@LifeMiddie) if interested.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

just eyeballing it, but I would expect that any airline/cabin sized luggage would fit just fine.


----------

